# Oscillating Belt/Spindle Sander



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Hi Folks. I am considering this Rigid belt/spindle sander. 

RIDGID 120-Volt Oscillating Edge/Belt Spindle Sander-EB4424 - The Home Depot

Already have el cheapo desktop drill press, Bosch's best hand belt sander, and various smaller sanders. Looking for larger sanding capabilities. Am thinking this oscillating belt will be too small. Spindle is more convenient than a drill press spindle. Also may benefit from a 10 or 12" disc but will wait on that one for now. 

I have ambitions of making signs, cutting boards, spice racks, picture frames, small VHS case, table bench, small reindeer (lol) and who knows what from there.

Have already read Doug's thread here: http://www.routerforums.com/tool-reviews/13998-ridgid-belt-spindle-sander-eb4424.html

What are your thoughts?

Thank you,

~~Ray


----------



## waynecochran (Aug 2, 2011)

Ray, I really like mine, it is very versatile. it does let some dust flybut, i'm thinking of make a half round guard for the left end that mounts where the metal stop does. maybe with an outlet for shopvac. I think it is the best for the price. Wayne


----------



## jody495 (Sep 11, 2011)

I too own one, i use it all the time when making bowls and trays.lf any one has made a dust collection hood for it i would like to see it.thank you and God bless.


----------



## mark greenbaum (Sep 26, 2010)

ROSS (Ridgid Oscillating Sanding Station) as it is known on the guitar building forums, is a must have for a small shop. The only thing I have found with mine is the rubber star knob on top tightens too much and has to be persuaded off with cloth and pliers. I've used mine for finishing the shapes of the backs of guitar necks, and the sides of electric guitar bodies. Print up a 20% off coupon from Harbor Freight, and present that to Home Depot. They have to honor it (corporate policy), and that will save about $40. Register the tool with Ridgid for Lifetime Warranty; may need it, you never know. Buy lots of extra belts because they do wear out, and get a gum rubber belt cleaner to keep the clogging down. Enjoy.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

mgdesigns said:


> ROSS (Ridgid Oscillating Sanding Station) as it is known on the guitar building forums, is a must have for a small shop. The only thing I have found with mine is the rubber star knob on top tightens too much and has to be persuaded off with cloth and pliers. I've used mine for finishing the shapes of the backs of guitar necks, and the sides of electric guitar bodies. Print up a 20% off coupon from Harbor Freight, and present that to Home Depot. They have to honor it (corporate policy), and that will save about $40. Register the tool with Ridgid for Lifetime Warranty; may need it, you never know. Buy lots of extra belts because they do wear out, and get a gum rubber belt cleaner to keep the clogging down. Enjoy.


They will really honor a Harbor Freight or any other coupon?

Bill


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

RMIGHTY1 said:


> Hi Folks. I am considering this Rigid belt/spindle sander.
> 
> RIDGID 120-Volt Oscillating Edge/Belt Spindle Sander-EB4424 - The Home Depot
> 
> ...


i own one and use it all the time , the only thing to do is keep the nut that tighten's the belt sander loose all the time after use, if you don't you will not be able to get it loose, in fack just finger tighten the nut , than after use loosen it up, the first unit i had i couldn't get the nut loose with a pipe wrence, i took the unit back and they gave me a new sander , other than that nothing else is a issue , works fine


----------



## oldsmaj (Oct 29, 2009)

*Sander and coupons*

I also have owned a Rigid sander for several years and love it. For the price and versatility it is hard to beat. 
I have never heard of Home Depot honoring a HF coupon. If that is true it makes a lot of router items in HD look really attractive for what would be a lower price.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

oldsmaj said:


> I also have owned a Rigid sander for several years and love it. For the price and versatility it is hard to beat.
> I have never heard of Home Depot honoring a HF coupon. If that is true it makes a lot of router items in HD look really attractive for what would be a lower price.


After doing a little research, it appears that HD doesn't honor HF coupons. Although confusing and not definitive, it appears that it is up to the individual store manager as to whether or not they honor a competitor's coupon. Some experiences indicated, that, the coupon has to be for a like model and brand, and a generic 20% off isn't accepted. 

This may or not be the case at certain stores. If anyone is successful I would like to know because I could get some great things for a good price.

Bill


----------



## Gerry Kiernan (Jul 19, 2007)

I also own one of these sanders. It is a very handy piece of equipment.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

I am adding myself to the chorus, the Ridgid OSS is great machine for its price.


----------



## phillip.c (Aug 9, 2012)

If I remember correctly, FWW rated this tool "Best Overall" in a recent issue among comparable models.


----------



## blackemmons (Apr 10, 2006)

I too own this sander and have for many, many years. I also have a Jet 6x8 and Jet spidle sander but here are some jobs that the Rigid will just do better. Especially on smaller projects.

JimE


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

I too have had the Ridgid ROSS for many, many, many years...the only problem I've had is I lost the insert for the on/off switch. Dust port works great, belt hardware can be removed to operate only the spindle, appropriate inserts are included to keep dust down.

My only complaint is that it doesn't use the whole belt, only the lower inch or so. I usually block it so I can use different parts of the belt. Bracket comes off to sand long pieces and table tilts to allow sanding different angles.

Works like a champ...DO IT ! ! !

Nick


----------



## delmirj (Jan 10, 2013)

I have owned and used this machine for a number of years and it is a great tool. Currently using it on eight curved chair legs.
HD gives 10% off to Veterans if you qualify .


----------



## UlrichJ (Feb 16, 2012)

I also have this sander and use it on most projects. When making end grain cutting boards, I used this sander on the sides and.a Ridgid 6" random orbit sander on the surface. With the size and weight of the random orbit sander it did more work than me.


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Wow, what a unanimous chorus of affirmation. Looks like a "Go" to make the purchase. Now just have to decide whether or not to wait for a $25 off sale. I cannot go to the physical store because it is too far away. Can order online only. HF coupon will not work for me for that reason but thanks for mentioning it so others can benefit.

Cheers!!!

~~ Ray


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Didn't the price used to be higher than that?? I bought mine as a refurb (6 month warranty, not lifetime) maybe 3 years ago in the $140 range and felt like i stole it--$200 with the LSA is a very good price in my opinion.

Admittedly, i don't get out much so my opinion could be way off the mark!!

earl


----------



## Red Stick (Sep 7, 2011)

I bought this machine kind of on a whim. I decided that I really didn't use it much, so I sold it. A few months later I realized that I really could use it, so went and bought another one. I'll never get rid of it again.


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

OK, thank you all for your responses. I went and pulled the plug purchasing it at HD for their regular price and free home delivery (had to pay tax though).

Well, AFTER I bought it, I come to learn that Ridgid no longer makes the spindles for it. HD has discontinued the Ridgid spindles. That is probably where the rumor started that Ridgid was discontinuing the sander itself.

Surfing the net, I learned that folks are having problems with the alternative spindles slipping, namely Diablo. I have no idea how 3M, Norton, Grizzly, or supergrit.com, etc. will perform. As specs on the Ridgid are skimpy in this area, I will just have to wait and see which alternative spindle/drums will work, if any.

I sense that Ridgid will come out with a followup model having larger spindles, etc. Just a feeling as this was a very successful niche product for them.

I asked supergrit if their spindles would fit the Ridgid and they said if it takes spindles with ½” arbor holes it would work. I could not find arbor size in Ridgid specs so will just wait and see.

Some have substituted with Diablo spindles and learned that they are slightly larger than the original Ridgid spindle drums causing them to slip. Some tape shims and/or removable adhesive spray seems to help them. 

*Where are you other users getting your spindles from?* Are they working OK?

I guess I am in “wait & see” mode.

Oliver, are you seeing this?


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Ray...try these guys...
Ridgid EB44241 Parts List and Diagram : eReplacementParts.com


----------



## herrwood (Apr 19, 2014)

Returned the one I had, belt was too short to be useful but mostly had problems with motor keep locking up.


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Nickp said:


> Ray...try these guys...
> Ridgid EB44241 Parts List and Diagram : eReplacementParts.com


Thanks Nick. I already ordered some drums from them. They do not have the sanding spindles. What I did not get from them, I ordered from supergrit.com

eReplacements actually had the smaller drums for less than supergrit. I hope it all comes together and the spindles do not slip like some have reported. The sander comes tomorrow, woo hoo! A lot of good it does, too cold for me to be in the garage anyway. Patience Ray, ok, ok. I need to get a helper here to get it out of the box anyway,,, :cray:


----------



## mark greenbaum (Sep 26, 2010)

In reference to the 20% off coupon offer from HF: Lowes does honor other store's one-time coupons, HD does not - I got my discount by getting the HD Credit Card, and all my purchases that day were 20% off. I paid off the bill when it came to the house and shredded the credit card, and called and cancelled the credit line. A bit more hassle, but still $40 of the purchase. Lowes will honor for one item one purchase per day. I've done it to purchase compressor kit and used the discount to get the extended service/replacement contract instead.


----------



## Gerry Kiernan (Jul 19, 2007)

RMIGHTY1 said:


> OK, thank you all for your responses. I went and pulled the plug purchasing it at HD for their regular price and free home delivery (had to pay tax though).
> 
> Well, AFTER I bought it, I come to learn that Ridgid no longer makes the spindles for it. HD has discontinued the Ridgid spindles. That is probably where the rumor started that Ridgid was discontinuing the sander itself.
> 
> ...


Try Ryobi. They make an oscillating spindle sander with a 1/2 inch spindle. and various sized rubber spindles to fit.


----------



## UlrichJ (Feb 16, 2012)

I got my spindles from Klingspor.


----------

